# 2 more for Grand Isle



## Reel Screamers (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a partial trip with 3 guys on the books, they are looking for 2 more to help share the expenses for March 26th. This will be a tuna / wahoo trip.

Everything split evenly 5 ways if we get the crew of 5.

225-937-6288 for details.


----------

